# Stone Veneer Porch Expansion Project - Before/After Photos



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

*More Pics From Project....*

Random blockwork and layout planning pics...(corner column block layout changed from not-yet-mortared layout shown)


----------



## rehab addict (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved your thread to Project Showcase forum.


Very nice.


----------



## 99altrade (Nov 18, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Moved your thread to Project Showcase forum.
> 
> 
> Very nice.


Thank you! After posting I realized I'd done so to the wrong section...


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice looking work. :thumbup:


----------

